# Learn Spanish and Read Pink's Attributes



## BobVigneault (Nov 3, 2011)

OK, here's the plan. I've been trying to learn Spanish forever and I just don't progress because there are so few people to speak it with in my circles. One method to break out of this stalemate (I have heard) is to start READING the language you want to learn. For my own learning I have begun to put together a bi-lingual version of Pink's Attributes. Here is the first chapter in PDF format.

If you find yourself with the same sad story as mine and you want to give this a try then start reading through this chapter. If it is effective, then I will do the next chapter. Bendiciones!

View attachment 2436


----------



## KMK (Nov 3, 2011)

This is exactly the kind of encouragement I need, Bob. Unlike you, I am surrounded by Spanish speakers, including my wife! It is unconscionable that I have not yet learned Spanish so that I can minister to the many Evangelical spanish speakers who have no church in my neck of the woods. Thank you, and I mean to start reading right away.


----------



## Tripel (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm trying to learn it myself for the mission field. Let me if reading Pink helps!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the article I was reading that led me to trying this method. Apparently, there are folks who just learn languages as a hobby. I was surprised to learn that there are other languages besides English, Greek and Hebrew.



Spanish progress update – June 2011 « Language Fixation


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob,

This is a good idea. I took about 4 years of Spanish combined between High School and College. (That sounds like more than what it is. One of the years in high school was sort of a waste and the 1st Sem. in college was basically review.) 

Due to a lack of use, I have little fluency in the language now, only being able to pick up a few words here and there. I can pick up more when reading. I'm thinking a Spanish Bible (or maybe a parallel English/Spanish Bible) could be helpful as well. And that can be done for free on E-Sword, etc. But I think I'd do better with a hard copy. 

There really isn't much excuse. I know a brother from backwoods Mississippi who, by his own admission, didn't speak English very well until a few years ago! Now he speaks Spanish fluently and has been involved with mission work South of the border. He distributes a lot of Spanish language material from Grace to You, Chapel Library and other ministries. 

There are more and more Spanish language radio stations as well, with some of them being religious in nature. I have heard a few evangelical messages (or that's what it seemed to me to be) but couldn't make out very much.


----------

